# USB printer not working

## hcintra

I have read a bunch of posts here, but I am yet to find an answer. At least, I found a dmesg section which appears to show the problem, but I am not certain.

I am running cups 1.2.6 and udev 087-r1.

The dmesg part which appears to show a problem is:

```

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 2-1: can't read configurations, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -84

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -84

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

gs[13311]: segfault at 0000000100e4edb8 rip 00000000006066e8 rsp 00007fff75e58100 error 4

gs[13317]: segfault at 0000000100e4e188 rip 00000000006066e8 rsp 00007fff015cd880 error 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 7 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1411

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 7

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 9 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1411

```

Cups shows the printer and opens a job on it. But after a little while it returns the message:

"Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

I have no special rules and the printer was running fine up to a week ago, when I updated my system.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> I have no special rules and the printer was running fine up to a week ago, when I updated my system.

 

could be that you haven't ghost-esp installed? well I think your printe is not a postscrip printer if so ghostscript-esp make de conversion.

ghost-gpl didn't work form me.

----------

## hcintra

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> could be that you haven't ghost-esp installed?
> 
> 

 

I have version 8.15.3 installed, lastest on stable arch for amd64. And you are right, the printer isn't postscript. It is an old discontinued model for which I am using hplip 0.9.7-r3 (reported as the accurate choice http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/inkjet_aio.html)

----------

## wynn

 *hcintra wrote:*   

> The dmesg part which appears to show a problem is:
> 
> ```
> 
> usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
> ...

 OHCI is having a serious problem reading from the printer â but should you be using OHCI? Here I have

```
Dec  9 17:01:56 lightfoot [ 2426.965793] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Dec  9 17:01:56 lightfoot [ 2427.136818] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  9 17:01:56 lightfoot [ 2427.145757] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x000C
```

with

```
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
```

in .config

After all that, there is USB device descriptor read error in which Cyberwizzard said *Quote:*   

> I just spend 8 hours trying to solve it, trying everything from loading any combination of USB drivers (EHCI/OHCI/UHCI) in any random order. Nothing...

 so this may not be the magic bullet you are looking for   :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wynn,

uhci-hcd is for Intel and via. Most other USB 1.x users want ohci-hcd

As you say, its important to get the right driver.

hcintra,

What does lspci say about your USB hardware ?

----------

## wynn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> wynn,
> 
> uhci-hcd is for Intel and via. Most other USB 1.x users want ohci-hcd
> 
> As you say, its important to get the right driver.

 Thanks for the info. I got the impression that as printers announce themselves as "full speed devices" they need EHCI/USB 2.0?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wynn,

USB 1.x supports 2 speeds. 12Mbit/sec and  1.5Mbit sec. The former was christened Full Speed befoe USB 2.0 was invented.

Now theres a thought. USB 2 devices are supposed to 'fall back' to USB 1.x and 'just work'

Many don't, they just sulk.

----------

## wynn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> wynn,
> 
> USB 1.x supports 2 speeds. 12Mbit/sec and  1.5Mbit sec. The former was christened Full Speed befoe USB 2.0 was invented.
> 
> Now theres a thought. USB 2 devices are supposed to 'fall back' to USB 1.x and 'just work'
> ...

 School on Saturday! I never knew that.

I'd noticed that the four dual USB ports on this (Intel) machine were picked up separately by uhci_hcd but all 8 were picked by ehci_hcd. Could this be "fall forward"   :Smile: 

----------

## hcintra

Here goes my lspci usb lines as request:

```

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

```

I am pretty sure that libecd psmod point ohci-hcd as module loaded by auto-detect. And there is also the fact that the printer worked with no problems one week ago.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hcintra,

Yes. ohci-hcd is right or USB 1.x and ehci-hcd for USB 2.

Is your printer USB 2 capable ?

Is so make sure its not sharing a root hub with USB 1.x devices or it will run at the lower speed.

----------

## hcintra

Neddy, it is not USB 2.0 capable, and it is the only usb component attached to the machine at the moment.

----------

